

"So I used to have the same drug dealer as the guy who invented Kickstarter." - CorsairSanglot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puiky9-zi8E

======
almost
I'm not sure how this is at all suitable for Hacker News but I really enjoyed
that, so thanks :)

~~~
CorsairSanglot
Cheers and thank you! It is the first story in a whole collection called
"Common Fantasies for Strong People."

<http://www.miraclejones.com/common.html>

I wrote code for the collection so that readers can comment on every
paragraph, and also, the paragraphs light up to signify where the comments
are. The darker the paragraph, the more comments that are lurking inside.

